# Bond 25,nuovo 007 è una donna nera



## Andris (17 Luglio 2019)

Non è ancora ufficiale ma il The Mail on Sunday con una fonte interna alla produzione pubblica che nella nuova produzione di 007 il solito agente andrà in pensione in Giamaica e ci sarà una donna nera a fare da agente segreto,anche se per combattere il cattivo ci sarà sempre il ritorno di James Bond.
Pare ci sia una scena del nuovo film in cui ci sarà il passaggio di consegne,anche se non è una vera sostituzione avendo un numero identificativo diverso fatto sta che ora il protagonista non sarebbe più interpretato dal maschio alfa.
L'attrice si chiama Lashana Lynce,divenuta celebre per la serie Still star crossed
Curiosità vuole che abbia preso parte anche nell'altro recente film che ha passato il testimone di protagonista dal solito uomo dei personaggi marvel alla versione femminile di "Captain Marvel".


----------



## Andris (17 Luglio 2019)

va di moda metterci le femmine.
dopo wasp in ant man,poi il capitano marvel femminista ed ora l'agente nera.
ricordo pure il tentativo ghostbusters al femminile tre anni fa.


----------



## sacchino (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale ma il The Mail on Sunday con una fonte interna alla produzione pubblica che nella nuova produzione di 007 il solito agente andrà in pensione in Giamaica e ci sarà una donna nera a fare da agente segreto,anche se per combattere il cattivo ci sarà sempre il ritorno di James Bond.
> Pare ci sia una scena del nuovo film in cui ci sarà il passaggio di consegne,anche se non è una vera sostituzione avendo un numero identificativo diverso fatto sta che ora il protagonista non sarebbe più interpretato dal maschio alfa.
> L'attrice si chiama Lashana Lynce,divenuta celebre per la serie Still star crossed
> Curiosità vuole che abbia preso parte anche nell'altro recente film che ha passato il testimone di protagonista dal solito uomo dei personaggi marvel alla versione femminile di "Captain Marvel".



Il capo della Spectre è un uomo di 40 anni, bianco con barba che risponde al nome di Mattew.


----------



## James45 (17 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> va di moda metterci le femmine.
> dopo wasp in ant man,poi il capitano marvel femminista ed ora l'agente nera.
> ricordo pure il tentativo ghostbusters al femminile tre anni fa.



moda vecchia...
ricordo quando in cambio di una nostra costola ci rifilarono quella roba lì


----------



## Hellscream (18 Luglio 2019)

Ma lo capiscono che facendo ste cag...te colossali il razzismo invece di combatterlo lo "creano"?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> va di moda metterci le femmine.
> dopo wasp in ant man,poi il capitano marvel femminista ed ora l'agente nera.
> ricordo pure il tentativo ghostbusters al femminile tre anni fa.



Ma wasp almeno esiste realmente nel fumetto! Idem per capitan marvel


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

james bond è finito ufficialmente nel 2003 al 20° episodio. da craig in poi è una boiata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> james bond è finito ufficialmente nel 2003 al 20° episodio. da craig in poi è una boiata.



Craig è l'unico 007 figo e avvincente..quelli prima di lui parevano stoccafissi con la pistola..anche il celeberrimo 007 di Connery..ma dai guardatelo è roba da paleolitico del cinema..ogni volta mi aspetto sempre che da un momento all'altro inizi a cantare my way...

Il bond di Craig oltretutto ha finalmente una psicologia complessa, oltre che un vissuto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale ma il The Mail on Sunday con una fonte interna alla produzione pubblica che nella nuova produzione di 007 il solito agente andrà in pensione in Giamaica e ci sarà una donna nera a fare da agente segreto,anche se per combattere il cattivo ci sarà sempre il ritorno di James Bond.
> Pare ci sia una scena del nuovo film in cui ci sarà il passaggio di consegne,anche se non è una vera sostituzione avendo un numero identificativo diverso fatto sta che ora il protagonista non sarebbe più interpretato dal maschio alfa.
> L'attrice si chiama Lashana Lynce,divenuta celebre per la serie Still star crossed
> Curiosità vuole che abbia preso parte anche nell'altro recente film che ha passato il testimone di protagonista dal solito uomo dei personaggi marvel alla versione femminile di "Captain Marvel".



Sarà la solita schifezza femminista anche se nulla può battere la scena che ho visto in Avengers Endgame con le femmine all'attacco..roba imbarazzante a livelli mai visti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale ma il The Mail on Sunday con una fonte interna alla produzione pubblica che nella nuova produzione di 007 il solito agente andrà in pensione in Giamaica e ci sarà una donna nera a fare da agente segreto,anche se per combattere il cattivo ci sarà sempre il ritorno di James Bond.
> Pare ci sia una scena del nuovo film in cui ci sarà il passaggio di consegne,anche se non è una vera sostituzione avendo un numero identificativo diverso fatto sta che ora il protagonista non sarebbe più interpretato dal maschio alfa.
> L'attrice si chiama Lashana Lynce,divenuta celebre per la serie Still star crossed
> Curiosità vuole che abbia preso parte anche nell'altro recente film che ha passato il testimone di protagonista dal solito uomo dei personaggi marvel alla versione femminile di "Captain Marvel".



Fallimento preannunciato, anche peggio del reboot di Ghostbusters e Ocean's Eleven.

Bond é una serie di film fatta per uomini e fan che seguono la serie per il suo stile da anni. Cosa serve cambiare in modo talmente estremo per i fan del ultra chic e di political correctness? Bond non é la loro serie di film...e se fai diventare Bond un filme per quel gruppo allora allo stesso tempo fai infuriare tutti i fan che c'erano prima.


Boh, francamente ci sono poche figure piu inadatte del 007. (semmai si poteva fare un spin-off stile 008)


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2019)

Benissimo! Ora mi aspetto i film sulle celeberrime leggende del calcio femminile che saranno un successo assicurato.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Luglio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Non è ancora ufficiale ma il The Mail on Sunday con una fonte interna alla produzione pubblica che nella nuova produzione di 007 il solito agente andrà in pensione in Giamaica e ci sarà una donna nera a fare da agente segreto,anche se per combattere il cattivo ci sarà sempre il ritorno di James Bond.
> Pare ci sia una scena del nuovo film in cui ci sarà il passaggio di consegne,anche se non è una vera sostituzione avendo un numero identificativo diverso fatto sta che ora il protagonista non sarebbe più interpretato dal maschio alfa.
> L'attrice si chiama Lashana Lynce,divenuta celebre per la serie Still star crossed
> Curiosità vuole che abbia preso parte anche nell'altro recente film che ha passato il testimone di protagonista dal solito uomo dei personaggi marvel alla versione femminile di "Captain Marvel".



Spero che sia anche lesbica, altrimenti non è del tutto politicamente corretta.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà la solita schifezza femminista anche se nulla può battere la scena che ho visto in Avengers Endgame con le femmine all'attacco..roba imbarazzante a livelli mai visti



Sarà una porcata abominevole. Non è un fatto di razzismo o maschilismo qui. Non ne posso più della distruzione di personaggi che sono nati in un certo tipo e vengono stravolti per il politically correct o il buonismo radical chic! No, non ci sto! Non lo guarderò mai un film dove bond è donna e poteva essere pure coreana o scandinava perche 007 è un uomo inglese. Ora mi raccomando, facciamola pure lesbica e la poesia è completa.
Negli anni ho dovuto vedere la bbc che nelle sue serie tv proponeva: achille e patroclo neri, javert (les miserables) nero, machiavelli nero, centurioni romani neri. Netflix ha trasformato andromeda in donna. La disney fa li sirenetta nera. No basta per favore. Tra l’altro ci rimarrei male pure se facessero shaft bianco, oppure otello coreano, oppure lara croft uomo. Poi immagino se lo facessero davvero cone donne e neri si rivolterebbero in nome del razzismo. Visto che è cosi esigo un film su martin luther king dove l’attore è bianco, oppure un bel fil su nelson mandela interpretato da di caprio. Bello vero?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Craig è l'unico 007 figo e avvincente..quelli prima di lui parevano stoccafissi con la pistola..anche il celeberrimo 007 di Connery..ma dai guardatelo è roba da paleolitico del cinema..ogni volta mi aspetto sempre che da un momento all'altro inizi a cantare my way...
> 
> Il bond di Craig oltretutto ha finalmente una psicologia complessa, oltre che un vissuto..



può piacere o no. a me fa schifo ma sono opinioni (io amo i primi 20)
ma non è bond. bond è quello dal 61 al 2003. 20 episodi, che hanno un filo conduttore ed una struttura ben chiara.

craig non è bond e i suoi film non sono 007 perchè non ne hanno le caratteristiche


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Luglio 2019)

007 licenza di uccidere in Congo? Si inseguiranno tra le capanne di fango con lance e ossi nel naso? (senza offesa: è il giusto adattamento a quel clima, sono i liberali che non lo accettano e li vogliono protagonisti del mondo occidentale reputando vergognoso il vivere in modo primitivo).


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può piacere o no. a me fa schifo ma sono opinioni (io amo i primi 20)
> ma non è bond. bond è quello dal 61 al 2003. 20 episodi, che hanno un filo conduttore ed una struttura ben chiara.
> 
> craig non è bond e i suoi film non sono 007 perchè non ne hanno le caratteristiche



Ok questo te lo concedo..infatti a me prima di Casino Royale non era mai piaciuto 007


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarà una porcata abominevole. Non è un fatto di razzismo o maschilismo qui. Non ne posso più della distruzione di personaggi che sono nati in un certo tipo e vengono stravolti per il politically correct o il buonismo radical chic! No, non ci sto! Non lo guarderò mai un film dove bond è donna e poteva essere pure coreana o scandinava perche 007 è un uomo inglese. Ora mi raccomando, facciamola pure lesbica e la poesia è completa.
> Negli anni ho dovuto vedere la bbc che nelle sue serie tv proponeva: achille e patroclo neri, javert (les miserables) nero, machiavelli nero, centurioni romani neri. Netflix ha trasformato andromeda in donna. La disney fa li sirenetta nera. No basta per favore. Tra l’altro ci rimarrei male pure se facessero shaft bianco, oppure otello coreano, oppure lara croft uomo. Poi immagino se lo facessero davvero cone donne e neri si rivolterebbero in nome del razzismo. Visto che è cosi esigo un film su martin luther king dove l’attore è bianco, oppure un bel fil su nelson mandela interpretato da di caprio. Bello vero?



Ma infatti è una rivisitazione artistica orrenda..ormai stanno infarcendo tutto di politically correct o di rivisitazioni in chiave teens di personaggi adulti...una roba abominevole e deprimente che infatti ottiene anche poco successo..per ora..ma il loro orizzonte non siamo noi, sono le nuove generazioni che cresceranno con questi modelli e per loro saranno quelli giusti..tra 50 anni il sapere culturale sarà stravolto


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Craig è l'unico 007 figo e avvincente..quelli prima di lui parevano stoccafissi con la pistola..anche il celeberrimo 007 di Connery..ma dai guardatelo è roba da paleolitico del cinema..ogni volta mi aspetto sempre che da un momento all'altro inizi a cantare my way...
> 
> Il bond di Craig oltretutto ha finalmente una psicologia complessa, oltre che un vissuto..



Mi sa che non hai proprio presente la figura di James Bond, quello che hai detto è eresia pura. È proprio Craig a stonare rispetto gli altri Bond, non ha nulla del personaggio, lo hanno trasformato in un becero film d'azione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai proprio presente la figura di James Bond, quello che hai detto è eresia pura. È proprio Craig a stonare rispetto gli altri Bond, non ha nulla del personaggio, lo hanno trasformato in un becero film d'azione.



sono d'accordo, è proprio un film d'azione. non c'entra una pippa con 007. che può piacere o meno...

se vado a vedere rambo, mi aspetto qualcosa alla rambo. quando sono andato a vedere rambo 4 e ho visto un film di guerra, crudo, violento... be mi ha fatto schifo.
poi vado a vedere "american pie ancora insieme" e vedo esattamente quello che mi aspetto. questo per me è un sequel riuscito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok questo te lo concedo..infatti a me prima di Casino Royale non era mai piaciuto 007





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai proprio presente la figura di James Bond, quello che hai detto è eresia pura. È proprio Craig a stonare rispetto gli altri Bond, non ha nulla del personaggio, lo hanno trasformato in un becero film d'azione.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, è proprio un film d'azione. non c'entra una pippa con 007. che può piacere o meno...
> 
> se vado a vedere rambo, mi aspetto qualcosa alla rambo. quando sono andato a vedere rambo 4 e ho visto un film di guerra, crudo, violento... be mi ha fatto schifo.
> poi vado a vedere "american pie ancora insieme" e vedo esattamente quello che mi aspetto. questo per me è un sequel riuscito



Ragazzi, opinioni.

Io condivido con chi ama il Bond di Craig e odia quello di Moore e Connery.

La complessitá del personaggio, del Bond di Craig é tonnellate superiore agli altri bond.

Poi se mi dite che 007 deve essere una specie di fumetto con quelle caratteristiche e che il Bond di Craig non c’entra ok.

Ma allora diciamo che per me i film con il Bond di Craig sono bei film che non parlano di 007 e quelli precedenti sono pessimi film che parlano di 007.

Almeno per me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, opinioni.
> 
> Io condivido con chi ama il Bond di Craig e odia quello di Moore e Connery.
> 
> ...



opinione rispettabile. a me non piace il bond nuovo non tanto perchè sia un brutto film, ma perchè stupra il nome di bond, quello stile che lo ha reso famoso.

007 craig sembra un misto di taken, mission impossible, jack reacher... cioè è un film d'azione moderno senza particolarità. non può portare il nome di 007. casino royale è anche un bel film del resto.

chi ama il bond classico fino a brosnan, non può che odiare questo nuovo.


non capisco come si faccia a definire missione goldfinger, dalla russia con amore, goldeneye, la spia che mi amava e altri in minor misura "pessimi film".


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai proprio presente la figura di James Bond, quello che hai detto è eresia pura. È proprio Craig a stonare rispetto gli altri Bond, non ha nulla del personaggio, lo hanno trasformato in un becero film d'azione.



Un film d'azione certo..becero assolutamente mai..se parliamo di cinema e qualità gli ultimi bond sono film anni luce superiori agli altri che erano storielle da 4 soldi che servivano solo a contornare lo charme di bond, le sue donne e i suoi gadget


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> opinione rispettabile. a me non piace il bond nuovo non tanto perchè sia un brutto film, ma perchè stupra il nome di bond, quello stile che lo ha reso famoso.
> 
> 007 craig sembra un misto di taken, mission impossible, jack reacher... cioè è un film d'azione moderno senza particolarità. non può portare il nome di 007. casino royale è anche un bel film del resto.
> 
> ...



In effetti pessimi tutti é assolutamente errato.
Qualcuno discreto, qualcuno brutto.
É piú appropriato dire che a mio parere quelli recenti sono bei film, quelli precedenti per me non erano belli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un film d'azione certo..becero assolutamente mai..se parliamo di cinema e qualità gli ultimi bond sono film anni luce superiori agli altri che erano storielle da 4 soldi che servivano solo a contornare lo charme di bond, le sue donne e i suoi gadget



qualità... forse... non lo so...
storielle da 4 soldi? bah...

io so solo che missione goldfinger è considerato un film stupendo dalla critica e dopo quasi 60 anni lo ritrasmettono ancora e fa molti ascolti, non si sa quante citazioni ha avuto e quante scene e musiche sono diventate cult.
il "bond" di craig fa il boom al cinema grazie al nome 007 ma dopo 10 anni non lo guarda quasi già più nessuno. perchè non ha particolarità.
magari poi ha qualità, io non la vedo ma non sono un esperto di cinema.
però storielle da 4 soldi no... trame che hanno fatto la storia, perle indimenticabili. bahhh....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualità... forse... non lo so...
> storielle da 4 soldi? bah...
> 
> io so solo che missione goldfinger è considerato un film stupendo dalla critica e dopo quasi 60 anni lo ritrasmettono ancora e fa molti ascolti, non si sa quante citazioni ha avuto e quante scene e musiche sono diventate cult.
> ...



Il punto è la psicologia del personaggio..lo 007 di Craig è un personaggio che ha un realismo, ha rinnovato un brand che ormai era destinato all'oblio..
Lo 007 classico non ha vita al di fuori del personaggio stesso, ma chi è? cosa fa a parte bere martini e sedurre gnocche? Tutto lì..

Poi oh, magari 007 è questo, io non ho mai letto i libri e i film vecchi li trovavo noiosi come ti ho detto..non mi è mai piaciuto nemmeno brosnan nonostante lo reputi un attore eccellente ma non da film d'azione..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> james bond è finito ufficialmente nel 2003 al 20° episodio. da craig in poi è una boiata.



Io amo i film con Sean Connery ma subito dopo viene Daniel Craig, a mani basse per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## vota DC (19 Luglio 2019)

Ma che psicologia dovrebbe avere Bond? Non hanno mai previsto l'approccio alla Spiderman. Al centro della storia c'è sempre il piano del cattivone di turno, Bond reagisce e basta. Gli hanno fatto morire la moglie perché non doveva avere una vita privata! Con Craig i cattivoni spesso sono più meschini e meno pittoreschi, a dire il vero già con Brosnan spesso mancava il luogotenente con caratteristiche bizzarre in grado di tenere testa a Bond da solo! Sarebbe come vedere Kenshiro che ha come nemici solo esclusivamente punkettoni!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una rivisitazione artistica orrenda..ormai stanno infarcendo tutto di politically correct o di rivisitazioni in chiave teens di personaggi adulti...una roba abominevole e deprimente che infatti ottiene anche poco successo..per ora..ma il loro orizzonte non siamo noi, sono le nuove generazioni che cresceranno con questi modelli e per loro saranno quelli giusti..tra 50 anni il sapere culturale sarà stravolto



Ecco perché sono anche spaventaot, perché in futuro tutto questo sarà la normalità e non lo posso tollerare! Tra 50 anni avremo un batman congolese e gay, tanto che problema c’è? Però il rovescio della medaglia è che nell’immediato stano generando razzismo e intolleranza e fanno continui buchi nell’acqua con queste sparate.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è la psicologia del personaggio..lo 007 di Craig è un personaggio che ha un realismo, ha rinnovato un brand che ormai era destinato all'oblio..
> Lo 007 classico non ha vita al di fuori del personaggio stesso, ma chi è? cosa fa a parte bere martini e sedurre gnocche? Tutto lì..
> 
> Poi oh, magari 007 è questo, io non ho mai letto i libri e i film vecchi li trovavo noiosi come ti ho detto..non mi è mai piaciuto nemmeno brosnan nonostante lo reputi un attore eccellente ma non da film d'azione..



Si ma evidentemente non hai idea di cosa sia l’originale bond. Non c’è psicologia in 007. Sono classiche spy stories con un iconico personaggio stereotipato. Io li ho visti tutti, compresi gli ulitmi e ormai non è più 007 ma film d’azione standard. Il format è diverso. Questa psicologia del personaggio non dovrebbe neanche esserci. Mi piacciomo anche, ma non è 007. Vuol dire che non ti piace il vero 007.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma evidentemente non hai idea di cosa sia l’originale bond. Non c’è psicologia in 007. Sono classiche spy stories con un iconico personaggio stereotipato. Io li ho visti tutti, compresi gli ulitmi e ormai non è più 007 ma film d’azione standard. Il format è diverso. Questa psicologia del personaggio non dovrebbe neanche esserci. Mi piacciomo anche, ma non è 007. Vuol dire che non ti piace il vero 007.



alla fine il cinema USA vive di $$$ dal mercato, non esistono i contributi modello Italiano ed Europeo. Capisco che gli stravolgimenti possano non piacere, ma il cinema si adatta al mercato e ha come obiettivo incassare il più possibile.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> alla fine il cinema USA vive di $$$ dal mercato, non esistono i contributi modello Italiano ed Europeo. Capisco che gli stravolgimenti possano non piacere, ma il cinema si adatta al mercato e ha come obiettivo incassare il più possibile.



Si si questo è verissimo. Però ormai si stravolgono storie e personaggi come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è la psicologia del personaggio..lo 007 di Craig è un personaggio che ha un realismo, ha rinnovato un brand che ormai era destinato all'oblio..
> *Lo 007 classico non ha vita al di fuori del personaggio stesso, ma chi è? cosa fa a parte bere martini e sedurre gnocche? Tutto lì..*
> 
> Poi oh, magari 007 è questo, io non ho mai letto i libri e i film vecchi li trovavo noiosi come ti ho detto..non mi è mai piaciuto nemmeno brosnan nonostante lo reputi un attore eccellente ma non da film d'azione..



007 appunto è questo. piaceva per questo. uno si identifica in lui come si può identificare in schwarzenegger in commando. non c'è realismo ma piaceva. in un treno di film non c'è realismo, ma va be li sono opinioni. può piacere o no appunto.

sulle trame da 4 soldi non sono d'accordo invece ma vabbè...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma che psicologia dovrebbe avere Bond? Non hanno mai previsto l'approccio alla Spiderman. Al centro della storia c'è sempre il piano del cattivone di turno, Bond reagisce e basta. Gli hanno fatto morire la moglie perché non doveva avere una vita privata! Con Craig i cattivoni spesso sono più meschini e meno pittoreschi, *a dire il vero già con Brosnan spesso mancava il luogotenente con caratteristiche bizzarre in grado di tenere testa a Bond da solo! Sarebbe come vedere Kenshiro che ha come nemici solo esclusivamente punkettoni!*


*
*

ahahaha bellissima questa!

hai centrato davvero in pieno il tema del discorso. lo 007 ha un filo conduttore ben specifico. prologo, scenetta con pistola, sigla, cattivo che vuol distruggere il pianeta, braccio destro potentissimo e stravagante, equipaggiamento con Q, battaglie inverosimili, macchine fotoniche, esplosioni e scopata finale. tutto condito da umorismo.

però non sono d'accordo perchè con brosnan ci sono ancora gli aiutanti spaccaculo... la tipa che stritola con le gambe, il tedesco che muore trivellato, renard (che alla fine era solo uno "schiavo" di elektra), quel coreano e la spadaccina nell'ultimo...

certo che non siamo ai livelli di squalo.... il top!


----------



## Wildbone (19 Luglio 2019)

Mi piace che quando viene scelto un personaggio femminile al posto di uno storicamente maschile si parta subito in quinta col parlare di femminismo, politically correct ecc. senza fermarsi a pensare, per nemmeno un secondo, quanto siano legati a doppio filo il tessuto culturale e la produzione artistica. Il primo Bond, quello tutto d'un pezzo, classy, che faceva cadere ai suoi piedi qualsiasi donna e fulminava tutti con occhiate da playboy, è frutto di un'epoca maschilista (culturalmente e cinematograficamente parlando), in cui, per l'appunto, l'uomo era dominante mentre la donna era solo una sventola, civettuola e ingenua, solitamente al fianco di un vecchio villain cattivo e pieno di soldi, da fargli cadere tra le braccia per aumentare la sua aura da maschio alfa a cui non si può proprio dire di no. 
Grazie al cielo, da allora siamo cresciuti, abbiamo capito che si nasce al 50% uomini o al 50% donne, che siamo due facce della stessa medaglia, mentre prima nascere donna voleva dire essere del sesso debole, inferiori, incapaci di avere una propria autonomia o dignità (e molti, ahimè, lo pensano ancora tutt'oggi). Il fatto che la scelta di un personaggio femminile (o di un'etnia diversa, sempre per parlare di discriminazioni) venga ritenuta una scelta "politically correct" è solo perché, purtroppo, le resistenze sono ancora tantissime, anzi, stanno crescendo negli ultimi anni. Gli autori non hanno la libertà di scegliere chi vogliono, ma devono costantemente barcamenarsi tra l'opinione di conservatori, di trogloditi o, al contrario, di politically correct, tutti schieramenti francamente deprecabili. E visto che per fare soldi - perché nel cinema si produce per fare soldi - si è costretti ad andare incontro a tutti, chi più chi meno, ci si ritrova a prendere decisioni che appaiono tanto di marketing quando dovrebbero essere assolutamente normali, come quando si crea un personaggio in un RPG. Se dev'essere il genere a determinare la tridimensionalità di un personaggio, vuol dire che anni e anni di evoluzioni nell'arte della sceneggiatura ecc. sono stati buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco perché sono anche spaventaot, perché in futuro tutto questo sarà la normalità e non lo posso tollerare! Tra 50 anni avremo un batman congolese e gay, tanto che problema c’è? *Però il rovescio della medaglia è che nell’immediato stano generando razzismo e intolleranza *e fanno continui buchi nell’acqua con queste sparate.



Madonna se è vero..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mi piace che quando viene scelto un personaggio femminile al posto di uno storicamente maschile si parta subito in quinta col parlare di femminismo, politically correct ecc. senza fermarsi a pensare, per nemmeno un secondo, quanto siano legati a doppio filo il tessuto culturale e la produzione artistica. Il primo Bond, quello tutto d'un pezzo, classy, che faceva cadere ai suoi piedi qualsiasi donna e fulminava tutti con occhiate da playboy, è frutto di un'epoca maschilista (culturalmente e cinematograficamente parlando), in cui, per l'appunto, l'uomo era dominante mentre la donna era solo una sventola, civettuola e ingenua, solitamente al fianco di un vecchio villain cattivo e pieno di soldi, da fargli cadere tra le braccia per aumentare la sua aura da maschio alfa a cui non si può proprio dire di no.
> Grazie al cielo, da allora siamo cresciuti, abbiamo capito che si nasce al 50% uomini o al 50% donne, che siamo due facce della stessa medaglia, mentre prima nascere donna voleva dire essere del sesso debole, inferiori, incapaci di avere una propria autonomia o dignità (e molti, ahimè, lo pensano ancora tutt'oggi). Il fatto che la scelta di un personaggio femminile (o di un'etnia diversa, sempre per parlare di discriminazioni) venga ritenuta una scelta "politically correct" è solo perché, purtroppo, le resistenze sono ancora tantissime, anzi, stanno crescendo negli ultimi anni. Gli autori non hanno la libertà di scegliere chi vogliono, ma devono costantemente barcamenarsi tra l'opinione di conservatori, di trogloditi o, al contrario, di politically correct, tutti schieramenti francamente deprecabili. E visto che per fare soldi - perché nel cinema si produce per fare soldi - si è costretti ad andare incontro a tutti, chi più chi meno, ci si ritrova a prendere decisioni che appaiono tanto di marketing quando dovrebbero essere assolutamente normali, come quando si crea un personaggio in un RPG. Se dev'essere il genere a determinare la tridimensionalità di un personaggio, vuol dire che anni e anni di evoluzioni nell'arte della sceneggiatura ecc. sono stati buttati nel cesso.



Guarda che a me non frega nulla se fanno una spy stories al femminile eh..ne se domani fanno una eroina al femminile..da piccolo mi guardavo buffy per dire..
Mi fa schifo supergirl (wonderwoman non bastava?), batgirl (catwoman e poison ivy non erano femmine?), 007 girl...

Si creino un brand, non si accontentino di grattare il succeso da personaggi iconici maschili..

Hunger games ha un'eroina donna, non mi piace, ma va bene..è la sua storia..perché invece devi prendere i ghostbusters e mettere le donne?

Questo è il problema...perché batman deve diventare gay e avere un flirt con robin? fate un supereroe gay, ma fatelo nuovo non andate a mutare personaggi a cui magari qualcuno è legato


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma evidentemente non hai idea di cosa sia l’originale bond. Non c’è psicologia in 007. Sono classiche spy stories con un iconico personaggio stereotipato. Io li ho visti tutti, compresi gli ulitmi e ormai non è più 007 ma film d’azione standard. Il format è diverso. Questa psicologia del personaggio non dovrebbe neanche esserci. Mi piacciomo anche, ma non è 007. Vuol dire che non ti piace il vero 007.



Si ma infatti è così..non mi piace per nulla..però se devo giudicare i film in se, anche a livello tecnico e di trama questi sono molto più elaborati


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 007 appunto è questo. piaceva per questo. uno si identifica in lui come si può identificare in *schwarzenegger in commando*. non c'è realismo ma piaceva. in un treno di film non c'è realismo, ma va be li sono opinioni. può piacere o no appunto.
> 
> sulle trame da 4 soldi non sono d'accordo invece ma vabbè...



Film epico, penso di sapere metà battute a memoria...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mi piace che quando viene scelto un personaggio femminile al posto di uno storicamente maschile si parta subito in quinta col parlare di femminismo, politically correct ecc. senza fermarsi a pensare, per nemmeno un secondo, quanto siano legati a doppio filo il tessuto culturale e la produzione artistica. Il primo Bond, quello tutto d'un pezzo, classy, che faceva cadere ai suoi piedi qualsiasi donna e fulminava tutti con occhiate da playboy, è frutto di un'epoca maschilista (culturalmente e cinematograficamente parlando), in cui, per l'appunto, l'uomo era dominante mentre la donna era solo una sventola, civettuola e ingenua, solitamente al fianco di un vecchio villain cattivo e pieno di soldi, da fargli cadere tra le braccia per aumentare la sua aura da maschio alfa a cui non si può proprio dire di no.
> Grazie al cielo, da allora siamo cresciuti, abbiamo capito che si nasce al 50% uomini o al 50% donne, che siamo due facce della stessa medaglia, mentre prima nascere donna voleva dire essere del sesso debole, inferiori, incapaci di avere una propria autonomia o dignità (e molti, ahimè, lo pensano ancora tutt'oggi). Il fatto che la scelta di un personaggio femminile (o di un'etnia diversa, sempre per parlare di discriminazioni) venga ritenuta una scelta "politically correct" è solo perché, purtroppo, le resistenze sono ancora tantissime, anzi, stanno crescendo negli ultimi anni. Gli autori non hanno la libertà di scegliere chi vogliono, ma devono costantemente barcamenarsi tra l'opinione di conservatori, di trogloditi o, al contrario, di politically correct, tutti schieramenti francamente deprecabili. E visto che per fare soldi - perché nel cinema si produce per fare soldi - si è costretti ad andare incontro a tutti, chi più chi meno, ci si ritrova a prendere decisioni che appaiono tanto di marketing quando dovrebbero essere assolutamente normali, come quando si crea un personaggio in un RPG. Se dev'essere il genere a determinare la tridimensionalità di un personaggio, vuol dire che anni e anni di evoluzioni nell'arte della sceneggiatura ecc. sono stati buttati nel cesso.



mamma mia... ma rilassati...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Madonna se è vero..



E non ci riflettono mai sulle conseguenze. Io di certo mi limito ad essere infastidito e non divento razzista per qurste cose. Ma altri? Non sono tutti cosi e lo sappiamo..


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mi piace che quando viene scelto un personaggio femminile al posto di uno storicamente maschile si parta subito in quinta col parlare di femminismo, politically correct ecc. senza fermarsi a pensare, per nemmeno un secondo, quanto siano legati a doppio filo il tessuto culturale e la produzione artistica. Il primo Bond, quello tutto d'un pezzo, classy, che faceva cadere ai suoi piedi qualsiasi donna e fulminava tutti con occhiate da playboy, è frutto di un'epoca maschilista (culturalmente e cinematograficamente parlando), in cui, per l'appunto, l'uomo era dominante mentre la donna era solo una sventola, civettuola e ingenua, solitamente al fianco di un vecchio villain cattivo e pieno di soldi, da fargli cadere tra le braccia per aumentare la sua aura da maschio alfa a cui non si può proprio dire di no.
> Grazie al cielo, da allora siamo cresciuti, abbiamo capito che si nasce al 50% uomini o al 50% donne, che siamo due facce della stessa medaglia, mentre prima nascere donna voleva dire essere del sesso debole, inferiori, incapaci di avere una propria autonomia o dignità (e molti, ahimè, lo pensano ancora tutt'oggi). Il fatto che la scelta di un personaggio femminile (o di un'etnia diversa, sempre per parlare di discriminazioni) venga ritenuta una scelta "politically correct" è solo perché, purtroppo, le resistenze sono ancora tantissime, anzi, stanno crescendo negli ultimi anni. Gli autori non hanno la libertà di scegliere chi vogliono, ma devono costantemente barcamenarsi tra l'opinione di conservatori, di trogloditi o, al contrario, di politically correct, tutti schieramenti francamente deprecabili. E visto che per fare soldi - perché nel cinema si produce per fare soldi - si è costretti ad andare incontro a tutti, chi più chi meno, ci si ritrova a prendere decisioni che appaiono tanto di marketing quando dovrebbero essere assolutamente normali, come quando si crea un personaggio in un RPG. Se dev'essere il genere a determinare la tridimensionalità di un personaggio, vuol dire che anni e anni di evoluzioni nell'arte della sceneggiatura ecc. sono stati buttati nel cesso.



007 è nato maschio nei libri? Si quindi rimane maschio.
Javert in Les Miserabes di Hugo è bianco? Si quindi rimane bianco
Machiavelli era bianco? Deve rimanere bianco.
Non me ne frega nulla della societa politacally correct mega evoluta e non medievale di oggi. Volete personaggi femminili, lgbt, multirazziali? Create srorie nuove


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E non ci riflettono mai sulle conseguenze. Io di certo mi limito ad essere infastidito e non divento razzista per qurste cose. Ma altri? Non sono tutti cosi e lo sappiamo..



Tanto poi la violenza è sempre di chi "fomenta l'odio"


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che a me non frega nulla se fanno una spy stories al femminile eh..ne se domani fanno una eroina al femminile..da piccolo mi guardavo buffy per dire..
> Mi fa schifo supergirl (wonderwoman non bastava?), batgirl (catwoman e poison ivy non erano femmine?), 007 girl...
> 
> Si creino un brand, non si accontentino di grattare il succeso da personaggi iconici maschili..
> ...



Quoto tutto. Facessero nuovi personaggi e nuove storie e cosi la smettono di ammorbarci con queste srupidate



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti è così..non mi piace per nulla..però se devo giudicare i film in se, anche a livello tecnico e di trama questi sono molto più elaborati



Si ma infatti, sono altri tipi di film.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Film epico, penso di sapere metà battute a memoria...



Pure io  lo adoro 
Non potrai mai capire l’importanza di una Nacion como Valverde cit.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tanto poi la violenza è sempre di chi "fomenta l'odio"



Ovvio. Loro sono santi. Come quella bestia del pd che dice che la famiglia tradizionale è fascista. Ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Loro sono santi. Come quella bestia del pd che dice che la famiglia tradizionale è fascista. Ma ti rendi conto?



è tutto un mondo così..se fai una manifestazione per la famiglia tradizionale si tratta di un nuvolo di bigotti fascisti che vogliono riportare il mondo indietro di 40 anni...se invece fai un gay pride che passa a San Pietro con carri di gente intenta a fare gesti volgari e a schiaffeggiarsi le chiappe va bene..non è una provocazione, è libertà...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pure io  lo adoro
> Non potrai mai capire l’importanza di una Nacion como Valverde cit.



Ci sono delle perle rare in quel film...quando molla il tizio dal dirupo
"ti ricordi quando ti avevo detto che ti avrei ammazzato per ultimo?"
"è vero, l'hai detto, l'hai detto"
"Mentivo..."

Da pisciarsi in due!


----------



## vota DC (19 Luglio 2019)

Il difetto di base in effetti è cercare di portare gente che odia il franchise invece di creare un nuovo prodotto. Le ragazze che deridevano ghostbusters perché è una roba da nerd sfigati avrebbero guardato i ghostbusters donne? E che dire del mondo dei videogiochi? Gli AAA sono spesso con discorsi "abbiamo il team con più diversità" (come se a noi fregasse il sesso dei dipendenti), "abbiamo pure personaggi transgender e si possono avere storie d'amore con diecimila personaggi incrociati" in un gioco dove dovrebbe contare l'azione dato che non è the sims dove queste cose sono il fulcro....il tutto per cosa? Credevano davvero di convincere qualcuno che fatica già a giocare a farmville?
Il prossimo chi sarà? Una versione law and order di Robin Hood che è amico dello sceriffo di Nottingham e lavora per Equitalia oppure Robocop che ascolta musica rap e fa graffiti sui muri con la bomboletta spray?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono delle perle rare in quel film...quando molla il tizio dal dirupo
> "ti ricordi quando ti avevo detto che ti avrei ammazzato per ultimo?"
> "è vero, l'hai detto, l'hai detto"
> "Mentivo..."
> ...



"ti ho mentito" è la migliore del film...

ma anche quando lei fa tutto quel discorso sulla macchina lungo 200 battute finendo col chiedere "mi vuol spiegre cosa sta succedendo o no?" e lui risponde solo "no"... è spettacolare

poi nei titoli, quando lui porta un tronco d'albero che sarà 300 kg come se stesse portando la bandierina del calcio d'angolo ahahahah


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è tutto un mondo così..se fai una manifestazione per la famiglia tradizionale si tratta di un nuvolo di bigotti fascisti che vogliono riportare il mondo indietro di 40 anni...se invece fai un gay pride che passa a San Pietro con carri di gente intenta a fare gesti volgari e a schiaffeggiarsi le chiappe va bene..non è una provocazione, è libertà...



Per me è intollerabile vivere in un mondo cosi. Mi sento un pesce fuor d’acqua 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono delle perle rare in quel film...quando molla il tizio dal dirupo
> "ti ricordi quando ti avevo detto che ti avrei ammazzato per ultimo?"
> "è vero, l'hai detto, l'hai detto"
> "Mentivo..."
> ...


Si probabilmente è la mia battuta preferita 

Ma anche: io i berretti verdi me li mangio a colazione! 
Oppure dopo aver fatto fuori bennet: avevi la pressione troppo alta bennet!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> "ti ho mentito" è la migliore del film...
> 
> ma anche quando lei fa tutto quel discorso sulla macchina lungo 200 battute finendo col chiedere "mi vuol spiegre cosa sta succedendo o no?" e lui risponde solo "no"... è spettacolare
> 
> *poi nei titoli, quando lui porta un tronco d'albero che sarà 300 kg come se stesse portando la bandierina del calcio d'angolo ahahahah*



Quella scena da piccolo mi faceva impazzire, mi immaginavo fosse l'uomo più forzuto al mondo..

Credo sia uno dei migliori 5 film di Arnold, c'è anche una autocitazione quando all'aereoporto dice al freddie mercury grasso "I'll be back bennett" chiaro riferimento alla celebre battuta in Terminator

Devo dire che da piccolo Arnold era davvero un'icona incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è intollerabile vivere in un mondo cosi. Mi sento un pesce fuor d’acqua
> 
> 
> Si probabilmente è la mia battuta preferita
> ...



"e si da il caso che adesso abbia molta fame" 
è vero sono le migliori!

Quanto al primo punto..come non condividere..non a caso non ho nessun social network e interagisco sempre meno con le new generation..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quella scena da piccolo mi faceva impazzire, mi immaginavo fosse l'uomo più forzuto al mondo..
> 
> Credo sia uno dei migliori 5 film di Arnold, c'è anche una autocitazione quando all'aereoporto dice al freddie mercury grasso "I'll be back bennett" chiaro riferimento alla celebre battuta in Terminator
> 
> Devo dire che da piccolo Arnold era davvero un'icona incredibile



è il 2o per me, il primo ed inarrivabile è terminator 2


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Luglio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è il 2o per me, il primo ed inarrivabile è terminator 2



La mia personale invece è:
Terminator
Predator
Terminator 2
Commando
Atto di forza

Devo dire che mi piacciono molto anche i due Conan ma va ammesso che si nota che sono film vecchissimi e a basso budget


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> "e si da il caso che adesso abbia molta fame"
> è vero sono le migliori!
> 
> Quanto al primo punto..come non condividere..non a caso non ho nessun social network e interagisco sempre meno con le new generation..



Io non ho mai usato i social più di tanto ma ora mi sto allontanando sempre di più. Proprio questo realtà non mi piace più


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quella scena da piccolo mi faceva impazzire, mi immaginavo fosse l'uomo più forzuto al mondo..
> 
> Credo sia uno dei migliori 5 film di Arnold, c'è anche una autocitazione quando all'aereoporto dice al freddie mercury grasso "I'll be back bennett" chiaro riferimento alla celebre battuta in Terminator
> 
> Devo dire che da piccolo Arnold era davvero un'icona incredibile



In ogni film dice I’ll be baci! È il suo marchio di fabbrica 
Rimarrà per sempre un’icona!!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La mia personale invece è:
> Terminator
> Predator
> Terminator 2
> ...


Atto di forza è bellissimo. Insieme a terminator e commando sono i miei film preferiti di Arnold.
Ma anche nelle commedie tipo “un poliziotto alle elementari “ e “lady action Hero” è stato grande e mi ha fatto morire dalle risate. Poi anche “una promessa è promessa” (sturboman cit) o true lies sono tanta roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La mia personale invece è:
> Terminator
> Predator
> Terminator 2
> ...



terminator 2
commando
atto di forza
predator
terminator


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda che a me non frega nulla se fanno una spy stories al femminile eh..ne se domani fanno una eroina al femminile..da piccolo mi guardavo buffy per dire..
> Mi fa schifo supergirl (wonderwoman non bastava?), batgirl (catwoman e poison ivy non erano femmine?), 007 girl...
> 
> Si creino un brand, non si accontentino di grattare il succeso da personaggi iconici maschili..
> ...



Se fosse un forum sul cinema metterei quello che hai scritto in firma. 
Quanto hai ragione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Atto di forza è bellissimo. Insieme a terminator e commando sono i miei film preferiti di Arnold.
> Ma anche nelle commedie tipo “un poliziotto alle elementari “ e “lady action Hero” è stato grande e mi ha fatto morire dalle risate. Poi anche “una promessa è promessa” (sturboman cit) o true lies sono tanta roba.



Recentemente l'ho visto in un paio di film molto realistici (passami il termine) Contagiuos e Aftermath..ho trovato sorprendetemene un Arnold in grado di creare empatia..poi vabbé, ha una presenza scenica anche da vecchio che è pazzesca, pochi hanno saputo bucare lo schermo come lui


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Recentemente l'ho visto in un paio di film molto realistici (passami il termine) Contagiuos e Aftermath..ho trovato sorprendetemene un Arnold in grado di creare empatia..poi vabbé, ha una presenza scenica anche da vecchio che è pazzesca, pochi hanno saputo bucare lo schermo come lui



Concordo. Ma poi è una leggenda, un self-made man. Campione leggendario di mr olimpia (tutti noi che ci alleniamo abbiamo Arnold come mito). Si è trasferito in America, non sapeva una parola di inglese e fa i soldi prima di sfondare nel cinema. Diventa imprenditore, fa i milioni e poi decolla la sua carriera di attore, partendo dal basso fino ad arrivare al top. E alla fine diventa pure governatore, il resto è storia!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 007 è nato maschio nei libri? Si quindi rimane maschio.
> Javert in Les Miserabes di Hugo è bianco? Si quindi rimane bianco
> Machiavelli era bianco? Deve rimanere bianco.
> Non me ne frega nulla della societa politacally correct mega evoluta e non medievale di oggi. Volete personaggi femminili, lgbt, multirazziali? Create srorie nuove



Ahahahah ma davvero. 

Assurdo, pur di non criticare queste cavolate si è disposti a dire tutto il contrario di tutto! 
Qualcuno si sarebbe inalberato se fosse stato creato un nuovo franchise con la spia donna e nera? NO
Invece dobbiamo pure essere tacciati di retrogadi perché non si vuole, giustamente, imbastardire prodotti storici che hanno fatto lo storia solo per via del politically correct. 

Poi su Achille e Macchiavelli nigga, il fenomeno non ha nulla da dire? 

Assurdo cosa mi tocca leggere. Roba da mani nei capelli.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ahahahah ma davvero.
> 
> Assurdo, pur di non criticare queste cavolate si è disposti a dire tutto il contrario di tutto!
> Qualcuno si sarebbe inalberato se fosse stato creato un nuovo franchise con la spia donna e nera? NO
> ...



Guarda, io non so più dove sbattere la testa ormai. Ne leggo sempre di peggiori, ormai gli strani siamo noi capisci?
Ma mentre che ci siamo, perché non facciamo un remake del Gesù di zeffirelli e lo facciamo fare ad idris elba? Tanto poi ti diranno che essendo figlio di Dio, Gesù poteva avere qualsiasi forma  ovviamente con regia di spike lee eh.
A proposito di quest’ultimo: disgustoso il suo pippotto sui neri agli oscar con conseguente incazzatura per non aver preso la statuetta. Ormai la cerimonia degli oscar è una riunione delle Pantere Nere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non so più dove sbattere la testa ormai. Ne leggo sempre di peggiori, ormai gli strani siamo noi capisci?
> Ma mentre che ci siamo, perché non facciamo un remake del Gesù di zeffirelli e lo facciamo fare ad idris elba? Tanto poi ti diranno che essendo figlio di Dio, Gesù poteva avere qualsiasi forma  ovviamente con regia di spike lee eh.
> A proposito di quest’ultimo: disgustoso il suo pippotto sui neri agli oscar con conseguente incazzatura per non aver preso la statuetta. Ormai la cerimonia degli oscar è una riunione delle Pantere Nere



Le pantere nere erano di tutt'altra risma rispetto a sti personaggi in malafede e prezzolati,oltre che deliranti personalmente. 
Concordo su tutto il resto.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Le pantere nere erano di tutt'altra risma rispetto a sti personaggi in malafede e prezzolati,oltre che deliranti personalmente.
> Concordo su tutto il resto.



Si ovviamente la mia era un iperbole..ma ci siamo capiti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Luglio 2019)

Ovviamente una vergogna, bisogna sabotare queste inziative


----------



## 666psycho (24 Luglio 2019)

-


----------



## James Watson (14 Ottobre 2019)

Non credo succederà davvero.
E' solo un modo di cavalcare l'indignazione per il politically correct estremo (cosa che io non condivido, sia chiaro). Tutto questo "parlare" serve solo a mantenere viva l'attenzione sul film e sul personaggio, che manca dalle sale da qualche anno in effetti.


----------

